# Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) - yes or no?



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Everyone

I won't bore you with the details of my history but my new consultant wants to refer me for an HSG.

I'm dead against it.  The thought of someone X-raying my ovaries terrifies me; that's how they used to sterilise 'undesirables' in Nazi occupied Europe.  And I'm also told it's the most painful thing ever.

It's really not something I want to do at all, but my consultant thinks it's a good idea because I had an early miscarriage a while back.  Also if I decide on the DE route some clinics won't accept you unless you've had one.

Thoughts, please.


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

I think it’s worth having the hsg. Also don’t google it as you’ll get the “its horrific” “worse than actual childbirth” 
I was terrified and it really wasn’t bad at all, a few seconds of a period cramp and was done and my tube was blocked.
I’m glad I had it done and if their is any blockages a hsg can flush it out. 
I’m the most anxious person when it comes to anything medical/invasive so if I can do it anyone can! Honestly you’ll be fine x


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your experience, Maybe.

The problem is that I've got it in my head that this is what they used to do to women in concentration camps (they did indeed used to do something very similar), and now the thought won't come out again.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

There is something called an aqua scan which I understand does the same thing.  Maybe that would do the trick?
As for what you have read then I'm afraid it's what happens when you Google things:  I'm sure you know it's not wise to over think and over Google these things.  You can find any story to match concerns on the Internet if you look enough. Hey even drinking too much water can kill you so it's all about putting matters into perspective.
TCCx
Ps it's uncomfortable uncomfortable when they push the contrast dye but it's only brief.


----------



## Maybe2020 (Nov 3, 2019)

I never knew that! 
Honestly it’ll be nothing like torture! Plus you’ll probably have a lovely nurse holding your hand all the way through like I did. I’m told this is standard procedure as they know how stressful it can be for someone to have this done. If it’s entirely upto you I’d do what you feel you can, but if you have to have it done for the sake of getting referred for your treatment I say get it done! Good luck x


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Tincat, I don't Google things.  I used to be a historian of the Holocaust.  

My husband reckons I should give it a go as my consultant has suggested it, but he's not the one who has to do it.  I know I can't even tolerate a normal internal exam because of the pain.  

I am going to try and be brave and ring the hospital today.  I really don't think it's necessary, and I hate any kind of medical procedure, and have zero faith in the medical profession, but I suppose you have to play their games if you want their help.


----------

